# Siemens OP7 an S5-AG95U betreiben - welche FB's müssen sein?



## miproy (18 Juni 2003)

:?:  Hallo, weiß zufällig jemand, welche Standard-FB's ich zum Betreiben eines OP7 von Siemens an einer S5-95U benötige? Wie kriege ich da eigentlich die Kommunikation zustande? Habe bislang nur OP's an eine S7-300 angeschlossen und programmiert. Nun muss es aber eine S5 sein. Ich möchte das OP an der 2. Schnittstelle der SPS betreiben. Als Projektierungssoftware steht mir Protool/Lite zur Verfügung.

Vielen Dank für evtl. antworten!!

miproy


----------



## mary (18 Juni 2003)

hmm das würde mich auch intressieren, ich mein op7 hat doch nur mpi und dp als schnittstellen, wie soll die kommunikation überhaupt funktionieren?


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juni 2003)

Hallo,

ein OP7 an eine S5 ist ohne weiteres möglich!
Es muß nur auf die richtige Bestellnummer geachtet werden. 
Denn es gibt ein OP7 speziell für S5!

Siemens Nummer: 6AV3 607-1JC00-0AX1

Ein neues Projekt wird als Standalone angelegt.
Bei der Frage nach dem Protokoll kann jede beliebige SPS gewählt werden.

Viele Grüße!

Polo


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juni 2003)

*Re: Siemens OP7 an S5-AG95U betreiben - welche FB's müssen s*



			
				miproy schrieb:
			
		

> :?:  Hallo, weiß zufällig jemand, welche Standard-FB's ich zum Betreiben eines OP7 von Siemens an einer S5-95U benötige?
> miproy



eine 95u gehört zur gruppe 2. du benötigst den standartbaustein FB51 TDOP:511 und den db51 mit der länge 255. die bausteine befinden sich in der datei: s5td03.s5d

ob1:

L KY 51,0     DB,OP-Nr
SPA FB 51

das wars schon. 
zum übertragen an das op brauchst du ein anderes kabel. das standartkabel AS511 funktioniert bei op7 nicht.

mfg volker


----------

